# Cheapest No Excess Health Policy



## odyssey06 (24 Nov 2014)

Can anyone suggest a VHI or Laya plan comparable to Laya's *Company Care Plus *that is cheaper? Specifically policies with *no excess*?

My parents are both in their 70s, one has received cardiac treatment in last few years, one has been treated for cancer.
Their renewal has gone up by 300e per person this year to *1650e*.

After some searching, I found Laya Company Care Choice at 1380e, but they are not keen on the excess - concerned about running up a high number of claims in the year. I did suggest setting aside the 500e savings to cover claims but they are very cautious.

They like that Company Care Plus has no excess, and has full cover for orthopedic (e.g. hip replacement) procedures.
They don't have to have private room in private hospital. Private room in public hospital, or semi-private room in private hospital is ok.

I'm probably looking for a needle in a haystack that doesn't exist, most policies labelled "no excess" are considerably more expensive than their current plan... but thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------



## snowyb (25 Nov 2014)

odyssey06,

Two options similar to Company Care Plus as follows;
1.  Laya Total Health Select;  1523pa ( price applies from 1/12/2014).
2.  VHI Company Plan Extra Level 3;  1480pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?198&322&111/


Here are a few options with an excess, otherwise same hospital cover;
1. Laya Connectcare100;  1186pa - 100 euro private or hi-tech hosp excess.
2. Laya Connectcare;  1408pa - 50 euro excess.
3. VHI PMI 36 13;  1122pa - 75 euro excess.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?198&482&351&357/

I don't know their renewal date so there may be more price changes and new plans released before then.
I understand their concerns about hospital excesses and rightly so, I just included a few with an excess to show the full picture.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Nov 2014)

Cheers for the tips, am checking them out now - the number of plans has  exploded recently so any suggestions to cut down the numbers are  welcome...

I think the special offer on "Laya Total Health Select" swings it, it now has slightly better cover than Company Care Plus, which represents a combined saving for them of 250e.
The special offer kicks in 1st December and their renewal is 1st January, will phone up in December to see if they can avail of it.


----------



## snowyb (25 Nov 2014)

The reduced price 1523 for 'Laya Total Health Select' will stay for January 2015 at least and maybe longer.
New rules brought out recently mean that if there is a price change for any plan, the new price has to apply for at least 2 months.  I confirmed this info with the Health Insurance Authority today.
Snowyb


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Nov 2014)

snowyb said:


> The reduced price 1523 for 'Laya Total Health Select' will stay for January 2015 at least and maybe longer.
> New rules brought out recently mean that if there is a price change for any plan, the new price has to apply for at least 2 months.  I confirmed this info with the Health Insurance Authority today.
> Snowyb



Cheers, I was worried it would only run for December and next month I'd have to go on another rabbit hunt for a 1st January deal.


----------



## horusd (25 Nov 2014)

Funny you're asking about this plan.  I have it as well and am in shock at the renewal premium of €1,646 + 3% instalment charge making it just shy of €1,700.  I am (happily!) well under 70, but I like the  Companycare cover.  I did a scan around myself and was bamboozled by the number of plans so I rang 2 brokers, LFS and Cornmarket. My policy is due 1/1/15 so Cornmarket wouldn't quote as it must be renewable within the month, ( tho the guy was very nice and took my no with a promise to ring in Dec), Lyons (LFS) quoted immediately  and gave me two options -Aviva  Be Fit 3 at €1413 with no charge for instalments, and Aviva 16.1 at €1,136 all with good outpatient benefits,  and, ASAIK good inpatient  cover too, tho there is an excess/copayment for some  ortho  procedures.  When speaking with Lyons they mentioned that you can negotiate with hospitals around the copayment.  No guarantee of getting it, but its good enough for me.  I'm opting with Aviva Be Fit 3 which will save me nearly 300 on the Laya price. I'm on here to see if anyone thinks I might be missing something important before I commit to the switch. Gawd, Health insurance is so complicated!


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Nov 2014)

horusd said:


> Aviva  Be Fit 3 at €1413 with no charge for instalments, and Aviva 16.1 at €1,136 all with good outpatient benefits,  and, ASAIK good inpatient  cover too, tho there is an excess/copayment for some  ortho  procedures... Gawd, Health insurance is so complicated!



Deliberately complicated I think!

Between Company Plan Plus and the Aviva plans, I think as you've noted there's a 75e excess with Aviva, possible 2000e co-payment for certain orthopaedic procedures. 

The HIA website mentions:
"The Blackrock Clinic, the Mater Private and the Beacon Hospital procedures other than Cardiac and Special..."
Blackrock and Mater Private not covered; Beacon Hospital full cover  private room with €75 excess per claim; €2000 co-payment on certain  orthopaedic procedures.

Aviva 16.1 looks like a good plan, as long as you're happy with those differences in cover.


----------



## horusd (25 Nov 2014)

PS: Just tried out Laya's "Create your Scheme " on their website, it  gave me Flex 250 choice @ €1,010.95, this scheme doesn't cut the mustard for me, but check it out. https://www.layahealthcare.ie/create/#/createscheme?planID=600&adults=1&children=0&students=0


----------



## horusd (25 Nov 2014)

odyssey06 said:


> Deliberately complicated I think!
> 
> Between Company Plan Plus and the Aviva plans, I think as you've noted there's a 75e excess with Aviva, possible 2000e co-payment for certain orthopaedic procedures.
> 
> ...



Thanks, yep I'm leaning towards the Be Fit 3 coz of the outpatient benefits.


----------



## Dinarius (30 Dec 2014)

That's interesting.

I've just spend the last 3 years on Nurses and Teachers with Aviva. I've just submitted a huge outpatient claim and received a bit more than the price of a new jumper.

Yes, I fell asleep at the wheel and I've paid dearly for it. Anyone on Nurses and Teachers with Aviva needs their head examined.

If I had been on Be Fit 2.1, or an equivalent, I would have received a huge refund - and the policy premium would be less than N&T too! 

I can't help feeling that 90% of medical insurance is all about deception.

D.


----------



## peking97 (31 Dec 2014)

Dinarius said:


> I can't help feeling that 90% of medical insurance is all about deception.
> 
> D.


Agreed.... and as far as I'm concerned it's the Regulator's job to sort this out. We have a ridiculous situation where there is a myriad of plans available some with very little differences. The HIA's own plan comparison site throws up so many results that meaningful comparison becomes well nigh impossible!
We need the Regulator to insist that all companies must quote for the same small number of (let's call the core plans) so customers can make a considered decision at renewal time.


----------



## Mexicola (31 Dec 2014)

The regulator's (HIA) hands are tied, the Department of Health need to give them the power to implement change


----------



## Dinarius (31 Dec 2014)

Speaking of excess.....the €200 Outpatient Excess on virtually all of Aviva's policies around and below the €1000 mark, would eliminate them from any selection for me. Given that most of us, in a given year, would hope to incur outpatient cost _only_, you are effectively adding €200 to any policy premium with Aviva - a joke, in my view.

I am currently shopping around with a view to leaving Aviva asap. The Laya Flex 500 choice policy, with a €1 outpatient excess, for €856.21, (yes, with a €500 in-patient excess per claim, which I would be happy with for the next few years -I'm 55 and I think I'm healthy) is a no-brainer for me. Seems to be the best value out there.

D.

Ps. This is the first time in a few years that I've gone shopping for health insurance. Based on my experience so far, the Laya website is far and away the best. It cuts to the chase after a couple of selections by the user. The VHI site is appalling - almost like they don't want your business.

Pps. If you go to the HIA site and put in the Laya Flex 500 policy for comparison, there is no Aviva eqivalent. Says it all, to be honest.


----------

